# Copper or Steamboat Colorado?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would say Steamboat. It's a real ski town, fairly remote, and doesn't suffer from the day tripping hordes that come up from Denver like Copper does. It is also not a very steep mountain (though it does have some steeps), but still has uality free ride terrain. The pipe is decent not so sure about the terrain park. It is also the only game in town. 
Copper is in Summit County, so Keystone, Breck, A-Basin, Loveland are all close by. Vail is just over the pass to the West of Copper, so it is also close by. So if you want a bit more variety, Copper will offer it up to you. Just expect large crowds on weekends. It gets crazy some days. It's also much easier to get to the Denver metro from Summit. You probably won't have to do it often, but most people eventually have to make a trip to the airport, or down to the Metro to get something that is just not available in the mountains. It's a 80 minute drive (or less) from Summit vs about 3 hours from Steamboat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I did the Steamboat thing never again, I am never living in the Bubble like that again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

didn't you already have a job in cooper?

Having second thoughts ???


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

never been to either but a friend of mine has done two seasons working as instructor up copper (not consecutively) and he loved it.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

What types of employment opportunities are you looking at?


They are now both Intrawest resorts. 


Steamboat is at a lower elevation and has a shorter season. It is the only game in town and that can be a plus or minus. With no crowds from the Front Range - you may not get work some days. Steamboat is a real town. Copper has a resort village but is a short bus ride away from Frisco. Two snowboard instructors at Steamboat just got selected for the newly selected 2008-2012 AASI Snowboard Demo Team. They are also AASI examiners. The clientele may tip instructors better at Steamboat.

Copper's terrain is higher, longer season, and the terrain is more challenging. You'll probably always find work due to the Front Range crowds - even in slower periods. There are some top AASI trainers/examiners at Copper. Looks like many Aussie's and Kiwi's aren't getting their visas this season so I think hiring will be wide open at both joints. 

It's a toss-up for me. But with Copper, if things don't work out, there's Vail and the Summit resorts.


----------

